# 1979 Cwc W10 Military Watch



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what replacement glass (size & type) I need for this 1979 CWC W10 watch and where I can find one?










Thank you.


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Steve66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what replacement glass (size & type) I need for this 1979 CWC W10 watch and where I can find one?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Is the crystal (glass) broken or just scratched? If it is scratched you would be better off polishing it out with Polywatch.

If you need a replacement crystal your best bet is to look for a good small watch maker and see if they can source one and fit.

Eric


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

The glass is a new wrong size replacement that will not fit properly.

I believe I may need a 0.38mm but I do not know what type of glass this is called or if this size is the correct size that I need.

I have used a crystal lift to to remove the existing glass try and to position it properly but no joy.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

If your anywhere near the Strand, why not pop in to ALSAL Watches good freinds of mine, they will pleased to help you out.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

jmm1 said:


> If your anywhere near the Strand, why not pop in to ALSAL Watches good freinds of mine, they will pleased to help you out.


Thank you, I will do that.


----------

